# Using VPN on an iPad



## maxwell (Sep 8, 2013)

Someone please help me to find which setup instructions I should use on this site for my iPad. Thanks. http://www.thefreevpn.net/setup-vpn/


----------



## fonz (Sep 8, 2013)

What version of FreeBSD are you running on your iPad?


----------

